# GAGGIA Grinder spares Q



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a Gaggia Burr Grinder ... Model Maciana A

I want to get new grinder plates but having difficult identifying them.

Gaggia sent me a spares drawing:

http://www.4shared.com/document/3vj6Q-hL/ER0020MMGRINDER_Rev01GRINDER.html

I can identify the lower grinding disc ... item 15 MM0432/A

However there is an error in the drawing and I can't identify correctly from drawing te upper grind plate .... it looks like it should be item 18 but description says it's "4 brass nut" which does not match the item ??

There is a description for item 22 that reads as "Grinding Plate" but in drawing 22 is the electrical capacitor.

Anybody know correct part numbers ?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, i have the same exploded view, its an error on gaggias part, you should not really need to replace them, i would advise removing bean hopper and cleaning both plates, when refitting you can reset the plates to your preference then you will need to refit the hopper by makeing new pilot holes for the screws, this is how we used to service the grinder. mark


----------

